# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Việc làm cho dân CNTT >  Khải Hoàn Land – Grand World Condotel Và Nguồn Khách Tiềm Năng Từ Corona ******

## thongtinbds

Tọa lạc tại vị trí đắc địa, điều kiện thiên nhiên ưu đãi cùng chính sách đúng đắn từ nhà phát triển và đơn vị vận hành uy tín, Grand World Phú Quốc xứng đáng là siêu dự án nghỉ dưỡng mà không một nhà đầu tư thông minh nào có thể bỏ qua. Bên cạnh đó, nhờ lợi thế nằm liền kề Corona ******- ****** đầu tiên cho người Việt vào trải nghiệm, Grand World Condotel còn sở hữu cơ sở nguồn khách vững chắc để đảm bảo cam kết lợi nhuận.

Trong 8 tháng đầu năm 2019, lượt khách đến với thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng Phú Quốc đạt 3.44 triệu lượt, tăng 40% so với cùng kỳ 2018. Riêng về du khách quốc tế đạt gần 500.000 lượt, tức là trung bình một tháng số lượng khách nước ngoài lưu trú trên "Đảo Ngọc" đạt 50.000 người - một con số đáng mơ ước đối với bất kỳ địa phương phát triển du lịch nào. Trong đó ghi nhận một số lượng lớn du khách lựa chọn dừng chân tại các resort 5 sao nói chung và Corona Resort & ****** Phú Quốc nói riêng, do Phú Quốc vốn được xây dựng với thế mạnh là du lịch nghỉ dưỡng hạng sang.

Công ty Cổ phần Đầu tư và Phát triển du lịch Phú Quốc - đơn vị chủ đầu tư tổ hợp Corona Resort & ****** Phú Quốc đã công bố doanh thu cuối quý II/2019 đạt 1.146 tỉ đồng. Corona ****** Phú Quốc còn đang nhận trước hơn 11 tỉ đồng do người chơi chi tiền, 34.5 tỉ đồng tiền gửi và hơn 7 tỉ đồng tiền giữ hộ khách chơi trong ******.

Những con số lợi nhuận khả quan cũng thể hiện tiềm năng phát triển của Corona ****** Phú Quốc là rất lớn, đủ để hứa hẹn tiếp tục bùng nổ trong năm 2020, với cơ sở vật chất của khu vực ****** nói riêng, cũng như chất lượng dịch vụ của toàn quần thể nói chung ngày càng được cải thiện.


Nhờ nguồn khách đảm bảo đến trải nghiệm tại ******, Vinpearl Grand World Condotel Phú Quốc là cơ hội đầu tư ngàn vàng hiếm có trên thị trường bất động sản nghỉ dưỡng hiện tại. Với nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực phát triển và phân phối bất động sản phân khúc cao cấp, *[replacer_a]* trở thành người đồng hành đáng tin cậy cùng Quý khách hàng trong bài toán đầu tư 3 trong 1 với cam kết lợi nhuận đầy khả thi và hiệu quả. Liên hệ ngay Khải Hoàn Land để được tư vấn và nhận thông tin chi tiết.

----------

